# <beep> !!!



## grtfalls77 (Mar 13, 2003)

Can Tivo make a feature that filters out the beeps that you hear when people swear on TV?

I can't stand the beeping noise that comes from the TV when people use bad language on reality TV. I thought I was able to get away from the obnoxious TV shows that my wife likes to watch such as "Real Housewives of..." by getting a TV and Tivo at the other end of the house. But the beep somehow manages to make its way across the house. Can a Tivo be made to filter that frequency whenever this tone is played?

I wish I could keep my wife from watching Bravo, but I don't think that's going to happen.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They can't do anything if the audio is Dolby. That's why you can't hear the bee-doop sounds when watching a show with Dolby audio, because their locense doesn't allow them to overlay those sounds into the Dolby stream. So a feature like this would have to be like Quick Mode and automatically kick over to PCM so they could do the processing.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

They actually still use beeps/bleeps? I can't say that I've heard that in a long time. The shows i've watched there are no beeps or bleeps. The curse word is just muted after the first letter so you can't hear them say the entire word.

Mr. Robot comes to mind as a show that has this a lot.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I still hear the beeps when my wife is watching her reality TV shows. Maybe it's cheaper to beep? Or maybe the standards and practices departments require it on some channels?


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

For shows where they're trying to sound "edgy" they use beeps. They want to attract attention to how often the people are swearing. This is often the case on reality shows. 

In shows (and movies) where they don't want to draw attention to it, they use the audio drop out method.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Perhaps, as was done two weeks ago on The Late Show, a beep can be used on a recorded show, but a live show (with a six second delay), the control room just mutes the audio?

A while back Morning Joe on MSNBC was really live. Joe dropped the f-bomb and they now have a six second delay.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> A while back Morning Joe on MSNBC was really live. Joe dropped the f-bomb and they now have a six second delay.


What's funny is that there is no fine for dropping an f-bomb on cable. The FCC has no standards and practices in place for cable, each network decides what they can or cannot air based mostly on what their advertisers will put up with.

Now the Late Show is on CBS and OTA channels do have FCC limits on what they can say and do, so they're usually recorded live to tape allowing editing before airing, or with some sort of delay. That's why the whole nip slip incident with Janet Jackson a few years ago was such a big deal and they started calling it a "wardrobe malfunction" rather then admitting it was an intentional act.


----------

